# first kindling for my rabbit but all babies died



## Cloverbunnie (Jul 11, 2013)

hello,

my name is Emma and i the cutest little bunnie named clover i knew that she was pregnant and was expecting very soon.

so yesterday morning i go check on her and to see if she had her babies yet and to my surprise she had but the 3 perfect babies she had given birth to were sadly deceassed.

is it normal for a does first litter to all die?

needs some answer still cant believe that her babies all died


----------



## Azerane (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't think it's uncommon for first time mums to have problems, perhaps she didn't get all the nutrients she needed. Sorry that it didn't work out.


----------



## Cloverbunnie (Jul 11, 2013)

thank you for your kind words i was soo heart broken because i was so excited because my baby girl is such a beautiful little bunny and her babies were perfect they were soooo cute.

but i think next time she will be ready for motherhood.

she made a nest and everything but she forgot to pull her fur and only now that she had given birth is she pulling hair out.
the main thing that i am happy about is that she is ok and healthy cos it would kill me and my bf if she didnt make it.

so hopefully in a few months time she will be pregnant and it wont to so cold as well and the babies will survive.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jul 11, 2013)

What kind of rabbit is Clover?

It is quite common for first time does of small breeds to lose their litters. Usually the reason is difficulty kindling, but sometimes it's because they're just not experienced and didn't take care of them properly.

You didn't mention whether Clover is a pet or whether you have a breeding program. However, if Clover is a pet, I'd strongly advise against breeding her again. Most of the time, everything turns out okay and the doe survives even when the kits don't make it. But there are a number of problems that do arise on occasion that could be fatal to the doe. Unfortunately, this is a risk we take with every animal (and human, for that matter). I wouldn't want to see anything like that happen to a beloved pet.


----------



## Cloverbunnie (Jul 11, 2013)

hello 

clover is a pet and she is a french loop i think but when we brought her they werent able to tell me what she was but all i knew is that is beautiful and soooo cute and fuzzy just like a teddy bear

she is about 7 months old

we also a wild rabbit named Hazel (buck) that we rescued from a cat and we kept him and that is who she breed with 

could that be the problem why the babies didnt live??


i am thinking of not letting her breed again only cause i dont want anything to happen to her


----------



## Cloverbunnie (Jul 11, 2013)

but i must say that she doesnt have as big as ears as the description says i will have to post a pic and maybe someone could tell what she is


----------



## Cloverbunnie (Jul 12, 2013)

here are some photos of clover bunnie :inlove:


----------



## majorv (Jul 12, 2013)

She looks like she has the body of a french lop, but not the head of one. She's mixed with something else. Is your other rabbit a true wild rabbit ie - cottontail, or could it be a pet rabbit that someone didn't want anymore and dumped somewhere?


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 12, 2013)

If she is a larger breed then 7mos is the youngest age at what they should be bred. Most French lop breeders that I know dont breed until after 8-9mos old. That extra 1-2 mos is crucial for the doe to grow and mature to be able to carry kits. 

If these two are just being bred because they are cute with no regard on what would happen or where the babies would end up I would suggest not breeding them. Breeding needs to have a point and when you breed two rabbits with unknown history you can create babies that will not be healthy as they grow up.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jul 12, 2013)

It is my understanding that domestic rabbits (which are of European descent) cannot produce viable offspring with American Cottontails. I haven't looked into the issue extensively, so I'm not sure whether that means the doe would simply not conceive, or if she can conceive but the kits will not survive.

At any rate, it would be best to have these rabbits spayed and neutered, or at least cease breeding them. As mentioned, breeding rabbits with unknown history can result in offspring with poor/unhealthy body type or condition. Even pets should be selectively bred from the highest quality stock possible.

If you're interested in raising rabbits, it would be better to seek a reputable breeder in your area for more information and purebred, proven breeding rabbits.


----------



## Cloverbunnie (Jul 12, 2013)

thank you for your words they have really helped me.

i think clover is bit older than 7 months maybe 9.

the other rabbit (hazel) was diffently a wild bunnie cos i live in the farm lands and no pet rabbits out there

i have been looking for a male rabbit for her to bred with but no luck yet i just have to keep loooking

i am not going to bred with hazel again i had thought that the problem was because they are completely different breeds and i guess i was right and all the information that everyone gave me has helped.


----------



## whitelop (Jul 13, 2013)

Are you in the UK? 
If you are, then Myxomatosis is a very real and very scary risk for your rabbits. Especially the wild rabbit that you have. You should have them vaccinated. 
If you're not in the UK then ignore this. BUT I think you are, if a wild rabbit bred with your girl rabbit.


----------



## Cloverbunnie (Jul 13, 2013)

hello 

no i live in australia and they are still vaccinated against the air borne one myxo


----------



## Azerane (Jul 14, 2013)

The wild rabbits in australia are european rabbits so the offspring are entirely viable. It's likely that it was simply because it was her first litter that the young ones didn't survive. Not all rabbits are good mums the first time.



Cloverbunnie said:


> hello
> 
> no i live in australia and they are still vaccinated against the air borne one myxo



If they're vaccinated it will be for Calicivirus, the myxomatosis vaccine isn't legal for pet use in Australia.


----------



## Cloverbunnie (Jul 16, 2013)

well she did everything right after the babies were born she had pulled a little bit of fur just before she gave birth but then after she had them she started to pull alot more in the nesting box she has.

as long as she is healthy that is my main thing and we will have to try and bred her again in a few months time when i find the right buck 

and your right about the vacc it is the calicivirus


----------



## ladysown (Jul 16, 2013)

European based rabbits CANNOT interbreed with North American based rabbits. The offspring of such a union are not viable. So you mostly like caught a "released or a product of released rabbits".

She looks like a mutt rabbit of indeterminate heritage. 

If she only had three you'd have to wonder about
1. her health (is she too fat?)
2. genetics - often there are reasons why kits are sold as pets and perhaps this one comes from a line that shouldn't be bred.
3. or simply that fact that she was a first time mom and first time moms sometimes just don't have big litters or they make errors in judgement.

I don't advise breeding them just for fun. You need to consider what you will do with the offspring if they don't all sell. And she's a big enough doe she could easily have 10....and that can be a tough number to sell.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 16, 2013)

I agree with ladysown. One of my first time mommas had one dead kit in her first litter I rebred her and she then had 7 that all lived! This was out of a 4lb rabbit so 10 out of yours is very possible and you need to think about your options in case she does have that many babies and if you would be able to properly care for them


----------



## Azerane (Jul 16, 2013)

ladysown said:


> European based rabbits CANNOT interbreed with North American based rabbits. The offspring of such a union are not viable. So you mostly like caught a "released or a product of released rabbits".



It has been established that Cloverbunnie lives in Australia, all wild rabbits in Australia are European rabbits, not North American based.


----------



## Cloverbunnie (Jul 17, 2013)

hey guys

well it was her first litter if i do bred her again i have people that would take the babies and if they didnt sell i would take them into my care and love them like i loved clovers first litter because i was heart broken when i found that all her beautiful little babies that she gaven birth to were sadly deceased. 
i love animals i have many of them and they are in the best condition and well cared for and well loved i spend alot of time with everyone, they have the best food and clean areas and alot of room to run and play.

i personally think that my bunnie Clover is the most beautiful bunny i have met and she melts my heart when she gives me kisses and wants to jump around being silly and playing she is my first rabbit and me and my bf adore her.


----------

